# Stability in sub-forum arrangement?



## Shut Up Legs (30 Apr 2015)

The arrangement of the sub-fora seems to be very fluid lately, and I've been having trouble finding sub-fora or threads. When will be the final arrangement be decided, or will it just keep changing?


----------



## summerdays (30 Apr 2015)

There is a shuffle going on, but after everything is in it's new position then it should be stable!


----------



## Shaun (1 May 2015)

If you're having trouble finding them, just use the _Watch Forum_ feature (top of right-side column of forum view page) - you'll then get alerts for any new threads / posts for those particular forums you're interested in and you can jump straight to them.


----------



## Shaun (1 May 2015)

User13710 said:


> The use of the word 'deprecated' puzzled me, as I only know it as meaning 'disapproved of'. A quick google told me there is a software definition that is separate, meaning 'use not recommended, soon to be discontinued', but it seems an odd word to choose to me. Oh well ... carry on!



As an ex-computer programmer and current all-round IT chappy it's an entirely natural choice for me. 

It's only temporary though and will soon be gone, the changes are nearly complete.


----------



## Crackle (1 May 2015)

I don't like change, so I'm off to mumble into my coffee. Who was it said the one constant in life is change?


----------



## summerdays (1 May 2015)

Crackle said:


> I don't like change, so I'm off to mumble into my coffee. Who was it said the one constant in life is change?


I agree, when they bring in changes at work I often grumble that how is it an improvement, but sometimes I'm proved wrong (note: only sometimes .... Obviously I'm right sometimes )


----------



## Markymark (1 May 2015)

MODS - Please can this thread but moved the the thread-moving section please?


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 May 2015)

A half hearted bellyache:

I think that the success of Google and the failure of Yahoo's hierarchical web directory system, the success of the very "flat" structure of Twitter should tell us that fiddly subclassifications are not the way to go.

Personally I'd be happy with "bike stuff" and "non bike stuff" , with a sub class of "helmet arguments" under "bike stuff". I'd set the non bike stuff and the helmet stuff to ignore and do what I do now - just look at "new posts", set threads that don't interest me to ignore and use search when I want to know about particular things.

If I wanted to quibble with the actual sub-forums chosen I could. But it would be a long and boring list of quibbles. 

As I only use the "new posts" feature and largely ignore the forum structures this is only a very half hearted bellyache. It seems a bit pointless.


----------



## robgul (12 May 2015)

I thought it was just me until I saw this thread .... have to say I'm finding the vast number of sub and sub, sub fora a bit too diluted.

Dare I say it both YACF and CTC Forum seem to have the balance about right - the one feature that YACF (and ACF before it) had was the option to suppress the display of sub-fora that were of no interest ... that made the user experience a lot better and sharper.

Rob


----------



## Shaun (12 May 2015)

I haven't actually added that many new forums, the longer homepage is just a result of bringing some of the existing sub-forums out into the main branch.



robgul said:


> Dare I say it both YACF and CTC Forum seem to have the balance about right - the one feature that YACF (and ACF before it) had was the option to suppress the display of sub-fora that were of no interest ... that made the user experience a lot better and sharper.



You can do that here too:

To remove selected forums from the list: https://www.cyclechat.net/account/ignore-nodes

To ignore new posts in selected forums: https://www.cyclechat.net/account/new-posts
Just tailor it to suit. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## MossCommuter (12 May 2015)

Shaun said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/account/ignore-nodes



Give this error:


----------



## robgul (12 May 2015)

Yeah - I got that too ... I prodded around in the profile stuff and, I think, disabled a load of dross that doesn't interest me (MTB, HPV for example) but it's till there

Rob


----------



## Shaun (12 May 2015)

Try again - should be working now - sorry, I thought I'd set it up for ignore nodes when I installed the add-on but it seems I might have overlooked the permission.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 May 2015)

Shaun said:


> Try again - should be working now - sorry, I thought I'd set it up for ignore nodes when I installed the add-on but it seems I might have overlooked the permission.


Working now!

thanks


----------



## robgul (12 May 2015)

That's more like it - sharp and to the point!

Thanks

Rob


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 May 2015)

Very good news the Ignore Nodes feature.

Thank you.


----------

